# How long for a 13lb Beef Brisket?



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2005)

Cooking time approximatley 16 hours. APPROXIMATLEY being the key word! Larry should chime in on this, he steered me PERFECT 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm afraid to answer this one! I foil when the brisket hits 170*. (he ducks for cover) It's finished at 190*. I like the juice that collects in the foil for a nice gravy.


----------



## ddog27 (Jun 30, 2005)

I always foil at 165 then pull when it hits 190+. I always pour some of the mop I am using into the foil. It always turns out yummy!!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 30, 2005)

I always estimate cook time for brisket at 1.5 hours per lb. for temps between 225* to 250*. You don't want to open the lid any more than absolutley necessary. I've had them take less time but never longer. Foiling during the cook isn't mandatory if you watch your temps closely and  stop laying on the smoke during the last third of the cooking time. 
Of course you may want to foil if you are going to hold it in the cooler for more than an hour.


----------



## K Kruger (Jun 30, 2005)

> I've had them take less time but never longer.


Ditto. I've had them come in at 55 min/lb up to 1.5 hours (mostly I seem to hit around 1.25/lb give or take 5 min). 

You can foil if you wish; it's not mandatory and many people don't. I do if, like Nick I want lots of juices to build a sauce from. Sometimes I'm working a different sauce angle so I don't. I am not one who feels that foiling makes brisket pot roast-y. I think it _can_, perhaps, if lots of liquid is used and the heat is high, or if allowed to cook to long in the liquid.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2005)

It will. Just wait for that platau.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 30, 2005)

I am going to do an 8lb flat on Sunday...I am not going to foil but when I rest it I will flip it so the fat side is up and the juices will keep the top side (now under) nice and moist! :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't foil it during the cook...take it to 190* and then double foil it and in to the cooler! :!:


----------

